# Where can you make your cool Photography logo??



## CourtneyKyrie (Aug 13, 2012)

Anyone know where I can make a awesome photography logo??


----------



## MLeeK (Aug 13, 2012)

PhotoShop


----------



## sovietdoc (Aug 13, 2012)

You can either make it yourself in PP or look on google.  Lots and lots of sites make logos for a fee.


----------



## 480sparky (Aug 13, 2012)

GIMP'ed it.


----------



## jamesbjenkins (Aug 13, 2012)

Depends on what you're wanting to use your logo for. If it's only going to be used on the web, than a simple 72ppi graphic created in photoshop would probably work just fine.

If you're wanting to actually print it, or send it to vendors for use on products (t-shirts, marketing collateral, etc.) you'll want to create it in Adobe Illustrator. (.ai) files are vector based, not pixel based. This means that can be scaled to any size and retain all their detail.

If you don't know anything about using Photoshop or Illustrator, you're much better off just hiring someone. Unless you're a stay-at-home mom, or someone else who has endless hours to play around with the software, your time is probably worth more than it will cost you to make your own logo.


----------



## sovietdoc (Aug 13, 2012)

sparky is cheap


----------



## sovietdoc (Aug 13, 2012)

jamesbjenkins said:


> Unless you're a stay-at-home mom, or someone else who has endless hours to play around with the software, your time is probably worth more than it will cost you to make your own logo.



Every single "stay at home mom" that I know would disagree with this statement about having "endless hours to do nothin' "

The only problem with making the logo yourself, you need some skills and artistic talent to make it look good and not some banal thing like photographer's name with some italic font.  Obviously you can make something just to slap onto your photos, but making a real logo that will stand out is a hard job when doing it yourself.


----------



## cgipson1 (Aug 13, 2012)

you can get one at www.Iamatotalamatuerbutwanttolookprofessionalwithacheesyoversizedwatermark.com!


----------



## sm4him (Aug 13, 2012)

cgipson1 said:


> you can get one at www.Iamatotalamatuerbutwanttolookprofessionalwithacheesyoversizedwatermark.com!



Now that's just funny!


----------



## 480sparky (Aug 13, 2012)

sovietdoc said:


> sparky is cheap



I'd rather spend my money on gear than software.  Having cheap gear NOW is pointless.  I can always get better software later... my raw files will still be here.

Besides, my logo is just fine.


----------



## KmH (Aug 13, 2012)

For digital photography, the software is just about as important as the photography and computer hardware.

Adobe Illustrator (vector graphics) is what most professional graphic artists use to design logos. Inkscape is a free, open source vector graphics editing application.

Vector graphics are used because vector graphics are scalable. Photoshop is mainly a raster graphics application. Raster graphics have scalability limits.


----------



## RedStickChick (Aug 13, 2012)

Photoshop is pretty easy. You can set up an action to throw it on any and every picture you take too.


----------



## jaguaraz (Aug 13, 2012)

This may seem simplistic but I used photoshop to make the logo and then made it into a photoshop brush.  It is scalable and I can put it anywhere on the picture pretty easily by choosing it with the brush tool.  Lots of online tutorials for doing that.


----------



## jamesbjenkins (Aug 13, 2012)

sovietdoc said:
			
		

> Every single "stay at home mom" that I know would disagree with this statement about having "endless hours to do nothin' "



Sarcasm?


----------



## cgipson1 (Aug 13, 2012)

jamesbjenkins said:


> sovietdoc said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Only if the stay at home mom (MWAC) is not staying at home, and is dragging the kids over to her clients so she can do her PROFESSIONAL photo shoot! Then it is Sarcasm!


----------



## MLeeK (Aug 13, 2012)

HEY! That is totally over the line about the SAHMom's. I have seen what my daughter-in-law goes through every day as a SAHM to 2 children under 5 and if she had the time to sit down and play on photoshop for 5 minutes-she wouldn't want to play on photoshop. She'd go pee.


----------



## cgipson1 (Aug 13, 2012)

MLeeK said:


> HEY! That is totally over the line about the SAHMom's. I have seen what my daughter-in-law goes through every day as a SAHM to 2 children under 5 and if she had the time to sit down and play on photoshop for 5 minutes-she wouldn't want to play on photoshop. She'd go pee.



If she is not an MWAC that drags her kids to shoots, then it obviously was not aimed at her! And since it was sarcasm... it wasn't really meant to be much of a dig at anyone!  So I hope there was no offense taken, Mlee! 

That's assuming you were even responding to my post... and not an earlier one! lol!


----------



## rexbobcat (Aug 13, 2012)

Mine is Arial font (because I'm a graphic designer like that) and it says, get this, David C. Vaughn - my name. *legasp*

Who would have thought that I could have some kind of photo signature without making some gaudy, over-stylized design.

O.M.G.


----------



## MLeeK (Aug 13, 2012)

cgipson1 said:


> MLeeK said:
> 
> 
> > HEY! That is totally over the line about the SAHMom's. I have seen what my daughter-in-law goes through every day as a SAHM to 2 children under 5 and if she had the time to sit down and play on photoshop for 5 minutes-she wouldn't want to play on photoshop. She'd go pee.
> ...


Charlie, you know I love you!


----------



## table1349 (Aug 13, 2012)

First for the OP what is the purpose for this?  To prevent theft of photos from the net etc. or to put in the corner of every shot.  If you are looking at the former then I would suggest that you read this.  Creative Watermarking - How to Integrate Your Signature into Your Photos - farbspiel photography 

If you are looking to the latter then there are plenty of suggestions that have been given that should work fine.


----------



## AaronLLockhart (Aug 13, 2012)

jaguaraz said:


> This may seem simplistic but I used photoshop to make the logo and then made it into a photoshop brush.  It is scalable and I can put it anywhere on the picture pretty easily by choosing it with the brush tool.  Lots of online tutorials for doing that.



not a bad idea for web use.


----------



## AaronLLockhart (Aug 13, 2012)

KmH said:


> Adobe Illustrator (vector graphics) is what most professional graphic artists use to design logos.



_*+1*_

Keith, I love that you _*always*_ post the right answer.


----------



## AaronLLockhart (Aug 13, 2012)

rexbobcat said:


> Mine is Arial font (because I'm a graphic designer like that) and it says, get this, David C. Vaughn - my name. *legasp*
> 
> Who would have thought that I could have some kind of photo signature without making some gaudy, over-stylized design.
> 
> O.M.G.



The most marketable logos/watermarks on the planet are the ones that are sleek, simple, well organized & easy to read.


----------



## 480sparky (Aug 13, 2012)

AaronLLockhart said:


> jaguaraz said:
> 
> 
> > This may seem simplistic but I used photoshop to make the logo and then made it into a photoshop brush.  It is scalable and I can put it anywhere on the picture pretty easily by choosing it with the brush tool.  Lots of online tutorials for doing that.
> ...



Fourier watermarks work just as well, too.


----------



## MTVision (Aug 13, 2012)

jamesbjenkins said:
			
		

> . Unless you're a stay-at-home mom, or someone else who has endless hours to play around with the software, your time is probably worth more than it will cost you to make your own logo.



Just to clarify: Stay-at-home moms definitely do NOT have hours to play around or do nothing. I wish SAHM's had all the free time in the world- but they don't. Not even close. Probably less free time then your average person with a full time job. Staying home and raising kids is a full-time, around the clock job.......so no....SAHM's may be home but they don't have endless hours to play..


----------



## Sw1tchFX (Aug 13, 2012)

You hire a f*cking graphic designer to make your brand. Just like how someone would hire you to shoot their f*cking kids or wedding instead of doing it themselves. 


duh.


----------



## AaronLLockhart (Aug 13, 2012)

Sw1tchFX said:


> You hire a f*cking graphic designer to make your brand. Just like how someone would hire you to shoot their f*cking kids or wedding instead of doing it themselves.
> 
> 
> duh.



Yeah... hire me


----------



## Animaniac888 (Aug 13, 2012)

I'll do it... for a price.


----------



## 480sparky (Aug 13, 2012)

I got a computer and an ad on Craigslist!  Hire ME!!!

Besides, I need the money!  To pay my chauffeur, since I don't drive.  And to pay my chef, since I don't cook.  And to pay my gardener, since I don't mow my own yard.  And to pay my computer programmer, since I am not allowed to use a computer.  And to pay my maid, since I am not to touch a vacuum cleaner.  And to pay my bookkeeper, since I'm not allowed to balance my own checkbook or pay my bills by myself.   And to pay my dry cleaner, since I can't wash my own clothes...........


----------



## cgipson1 (Aug 13, 2012)

MLeeK said:


> cgipson1 said:
> 
> 
> > MLeeK said:
> ...



:hugs:


----------

